# Batson xsw72ml with the new microwave guides wrapped in neon blue with neon yel



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

NICE job, Tman! We're gonna need a follow up report on the performance of the new baitcast Microwaves.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Looks great Chris. You are the guinea pig!!!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Goags said:


> NICE job, Tman! We're gonna need a follow up report on the performance of the new baitcast Microwaves.


You got it! I am going to put it to the test this weekend..


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

2400tman said:


> You got it! I am going to put it to the test this weekend..


Looks pretty cool Tman, I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me but, it is a baitcaster. 
Great job again. Where did you get the guides, if I may ask?


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Good Looking Build*

Nice Marbling and I really like those "Summer Time" colors!!!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice Tman and those colors look good!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all!
Alldaylong.. I got them from Shawn at Shoalpatroll


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sweet rod bud.... I'm in Baytown spending the night


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet! Saw this one in person before the coating and it looks great!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!
Daryl you should've got ahold of me earlier! Next time bud.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

2400tman said:


> Thanks all!
> Alldaylong.. I got them from Shawn at Shoalpatroll


Thanks appreciate it. I'll have to check them out!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice work Chris. That neon yellow is the bomb isn't it?


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome build Chris! Let us know how those guides perform.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!
Jay, I luv that neon yellow! it is the bomb! That and the neon orange are my favorate for trim bands.

Bubba a full report coming after Saturday... She is goin to get broke in!!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Went to Trinity Saturday with Capfab and put this rod and a couple others to the test. All performed flawless! We did manage to catch 7 or 8 trout (6 solid keepers and several big hardheads and ladyfish!!!! 
As far as this blank and the cast microwave guides go, the blank is freckin awesome!. Im not real sure if the guides are any better or not. I put a calaius on it and that is a whole nother story..... Its a Cadillac of reels!! Hopefully put it to work again this weekend.


----------

